# Relé estado sólido para 10A



## percha (Oct 21, 2022)

Hola, tengo intención de hacer funcionar unas luces cortas de coche con un relé de estado sólido y un Arduino, son a 12v y de 55W con lo que da 9,17A la pareja.

El módulo es como este:







El problema es que estos son de 240V 2A Output.

¿Para poder hacer funcionar las bombillas podría quitar ese relé y cambiarlo por un par de estos?:






O de 10A si existe.

Gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Oct 21, 2022)

Seguro que existen, y de 100A también, el "problema"  va a ser encontrarlos.

Vas a la web de RS y escribes "SSR 10A" y sale esto:






						Relés de Estado Sólido y piezas para Relés de Estado Sólido y Accesorios
					

Las mejores piezas de Relés de Estado Sólido y la mejor disponibilidad. Compre al principal proveedor de Electricidad, Automatización y Cables.




					es.rs-online.com
				




Si no te gusta RS, prueba en otras a ver que sale.


----------



## percha (Oct 21, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Seguro que existen, y de 100A también, el "problema"  va a ser encontrarlos.
> 
> Vas a la web de RS y escribes SSR 10A y sale esto:
> 
> ...


Gracias por la respuesta, en cuanto al cálculo de necesitar 10A es correcto?
He encontrado de 8A, será suficiente?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 21, 2022)

110/12=9,166666667

Si te hace falta eso SIEMPRE ponlo de MAS, NUNCA lo pongas de MENOS, ni siquiera IGUAL en caso de existir.


----------



## percha (Oct 21, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> 110/12=9,166666667
> 
> Si te hace falta eso SIEMPRE ponlo de MAS, NUNCA lo pongas de MENOS, ni siquiera IGUAL en caso de existir.


Al ser 2 bombillas quizás me conviene poner entonces 2 de 5A, que será más barato y más fácil de encontrar.
Y puedo conectar la salida de Arduino a los 5v directamente del relé, sin el circuito que viene en esas placas?
He visto que llevan un transistor, resistencias...


----------



## Scooter (Oct 21, 2022)

Depende, si hay circuitos independientes si que podrías poner uno para cada una, si el cableado es común no.
Los transistores en paralelo van muy mal, se suele llevar toda la carga uno de los dos.

Si, claro, dentro de "eso" lo que hay es un transistor y su circuito de polarización.


----------



## percha (Oct 21, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Depende, si hay circuitos independientes si que podrías poner uno para cada una, si el cableado es común no.
> Los transistores en paralelo van muy mal, se suele llevar toda la carga uno de los dos.
> 
> Si, claro, dentro de "eso" lo que hay es un transistor y su circuito de polarización.


Las dos bombillas tendrían el negativo en común siempre y cuando se encienden el positivo en común, ¿será un problema?
Creo que pondré para este caso un relé normal y para el resto de bombillas, de 5 y 21w uno sólido.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 21, 2022)

Lo que te he dicho antes, a los semiconductores no les gusta "trabajar en equipo".


----------



## percha (Oct 21, 2022)

Gracias, usaré relés de toda la vida.
Y con un irf520??


----------



## sergiot (Oct 21, 2022)

Si lo vas hacer para jugar, hacelo, pero es la peor idea para encender las luces.
Muchos auto modernos que dejaron de usar los electromecanicos, y usan de estado solido, se queman siempre, y terminan cambiando la bcm o tipm sea el caso que sea, o reformando y volviendo al viejo relé electromecanico.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 21, 2022)

Hola, y porque no usar MOSFETs?
Como el IRFZ44N o superior.
Montado en un disipador, soporta cómodamente 40A.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 21, 2022)

percha dijo:


> Al ser 2 bombillas quizás me conviene poner entonces 2 de 5A, que será más barato y más fácil de encontrar.
> Y puedo conectar la salida de Arduino a los 5v directamente del relé, sin el circuito que viene en esas placas?
> He visto que llevan un transistor, resistencias...


Cambiar la configuación de fábrica homologada , siempre aminora el precio de venta de la unidad, metiendo componentes extraños dentro. Tambien puede ocurrir que el "seguro" no lo vaya a reconocer, aludiendo "instalación incompetente".
Si usted piensa usarlo hasta su destrucción, entonces haga como guste.
 Espero en tanto que, no se le haya ocurrido como a algunos, cambiar las luminarias frontales ALTA/BAJA, por otras de LED no homologadas que no respetan la " inclinación , alcance y ángulo, del haz reglamentario de luces bajas".


----------



## falken63 (Oct 21, 2022)

El problema que veo es que va a usar lamparas de filamento, que provocan un pico de corriente al encender, y chau rele solido, use mecanico, otra cosa seria si usa iluminacion led.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 21, 2022)

Si le pones leds a un coche de filamentos entonces no pasas ITV ni de casualidad. Si te paran los hombrecillos verdes te lo explican para que lo entiendas.


percha dijo:


> Gracias, usaré relés de toda la vida.
> Y con un irf520??


No sé cuál es ese fet, pero lo mejor para cortar el positivo es usar uno de canal P, y son más difíciles de encontrar que los de canal N.
Acabo de mirarlo, efectivamente es de canal N.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 22, 2022)

Yo usaria los reles automotor controlados o por otro rele de menos capacidad (los de automotor soportan mas, pero consumen mas), o algun MOSFet.

Pero.... Como te dicen, ten en cuenta la seguridad y legalidad de lo que vas a realizar


----------

